# fisher mm2 lights trouble



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought a 03 Silverado 2500hd and it had the 4 port truck side harness and 3 wire plug in it. Over the summer I found a mm2 plow with the same setup. I really didn't look at it until last Friday, I fixed all the blinker light sockets that were corroded badly, changed the oil and filter and new cutting edge.

Ok now the trouble I plug the harness in and only the right side low beam comes on, no blinkers running lights, this plow was never on the truck so any idea what it could be. I was thinking a ground could be bad somewhere.


pat


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well your gunna have to start test lighting the parking light sockets. Both parking, turn and Gnd!


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got everything working but the drivers side low beam now. I can not figure it out yet.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

*4 port white label*

The 4 port module is a white label is it the right one for a 03 Silverado?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you try Westerns website?


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have not but I will look now. Thks

I looked but found nothing.. but I found a harness diagram on the fisher site. I saw a configuration plug in the wiring diagram. I saw this on my truck but there is just a cover on it. Should I try to jump from the center to either side to check?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well for doing some searching. It appears that a green iso is the one for gm tks. Now that's not confirmed by a dealer just what I have found in my searching


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I talked to a guy I know who has the same truck, he is going to check it today.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I know our Chevy at work has a green 4 port. The search on eBay revealed green label are gms but like I said I can't say 100% but I'm like 90% that you need a green label


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

Turns out that I have the right module, 26400 white label. I guess the trouble is somewhere else.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you might need to flip the headlight plug from A to B. 
I did find a flow chart on fishers website


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

dieselss;1664629 said:


> So you might need to flip the headlight plug from A to B.


I saw that but the plugs are not marked A or B.

I found the 11 pin connector positions

1. black/white ps low beam
2. black/orange ground
3. white/yellow ps high beam
5. blue/orange ps common
6. black ds low beam
7. black/orange ground
8. gray left turn
9. purple right turn
10. brown parking lights
11. light blue ds common

____7____8____9____10____11____
|

|_1___ 2____3____4_____5______6___/
****************|____| *************

This is what I found on the fisher site


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They should be. At the tk light wiring to.plow


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I looked at them and never saw that A/B on the connectors. but I will look again.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

Found this, this morning. Page 7. On the white label module 26400 vs the green label module 27781 revision 3.

According to the chart either one could be used. but the green would have to be revision 3

http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/27448_091103.pdf


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I borrowed a green module #27781 from a friend all the trouble went away! So flipping the headlight connectors from A TO B did not work.

So I just need that module.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I thought u said that the white label was acceptable for your tk?


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

dieselss;1664973 said:


> Ok. I thought u said that the white label was acceptable for your tk?


That is what I read on fisher site. And the guy I talked to at fisher said it should work. He also said to flip the headlight sockets from a to b.that did not work either so I called Mike and grabbed his green module. The proof in in the module. Everything works as it should. But I still need a green module.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I looked on eBay the other day and there were a few listed just fyi


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got a call from Fisher.. they said to use the configuration plug it will fix it. It did fix it.

So this means that a 26400 4 port white does work in a 03 GM 2500 with the configuration plug from the center B to A 
(c b a) position headlight common negative.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool. That was prob cheaper too


----------

